# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Busco proveedores de uniformes para plantas de proceso

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
La empresa colombiana de pulpeado con la que vengo trabajando, está necesitando uniformes para los trabajadores de la planta, y me ha solicitadi si les podría conseguir cotizaciones nacionales, ya que están cotizando los uniformes en Colombia y quieres saber si podrían conseguir los uniformes aquí, a un mejor pecio que en Colombia. 
Lo único que sé es que los uniformes deben ser de un material impermiable o semi impermiable, pero las especificaciones las podrñan obtener directamente de los dueños de la empresa para que puedan pasar sus cotizaciones. 
Las empresas interesadas, por favor responder a este tema o comunicarse conmigo a los datos de contacto que aparecen abajo en mi firma, o a mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe * SaludosTemas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos Busco proveedores de frejol castilla u otros para exportacion Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas

----------

